# Suggestions



## M123 (Nov 11, 2015)

About three weeks ago my husband came to me asking for a divorce. We have been married for 10 years. He says it's because we are never happy. He has also been communicating with another woman recently. He has reached out to her several times during our marriage. I told him if he keeps talking to her then he needs to leave the house. We have two children and his original plan was to stay living in the same house until the end of the school year. He started packing his things and we no longer share a bed room. He hasn't filed or anything. I'm really just struggling with the fact that he wants to stay in the house but not be married to me. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree with you that if he's not married to you, he needs to move out. If he is having an affair he needs to move out.

What do you know about this women he is having an affair with? Is she married or have a serious boyfriend?

Do you know how far the affair has gone? Is it emotional or physical as well?


----------

